# Global Mindset of Expatriates! I need your Help and Input!!!



## MelaniePL

I am currently finishing up my dissertation on Global Mindsets, with a focus on the cross-cultural skills and innovativeness of expatriates working and living in the United States.

If you are an expatriate in the US, have time and are interested, I would like to interview you as an expert in the field. I just left the US to teach a class in Germany for the summer, so the interview would be via Skype (Skype name: Melanieplorenz), and take between 15-20 minutes. I won’t ask questions about your company, nor will I record your name in the transcript. The study is for research purposes only and data will only be used in aggregated form.

I really appreciate your participation since it will help me finish my degree! Once I have finished the project I can send you a comprehensive summary of the results if you are interested. Since you’re specifically involved in business as an expatriate in the US, I think the outcome might be of interest to you.
If you can squeeze in the interview, please let me know when would be a good time for you. I’m pretty flexible on my end! Looking forward to hearing back from you!

Thank you,
Melanie


----------



## Stevesolar

Post moved to the correct section of the forum


----------

